# Where in the world to I find wood?



## Rookie702 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey Everyone, I live in lovely Las Vegas and as you know we are in the desert. Where do i find scrap wood or hobby wood that i can build small projects with. I would like to work with some different types of wood other than what is available around here, which is Oak, and Pine for solid woods… plywood is the same pretty much everywhere. I see everyone building with Hickory, Walnut, Maple, Cherry, etc. The big box stores only carry some Oak, and Pine. I look on craigs list every now and then but really can't find anything.

Any suggestions would be great, thanks

JB


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Scrap wood is as close as your neighborhood cabinet shop's dumpster.
(Always ask permission first.)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

www.cookwoods.com

they got what you need
not scraps but look around
they do have deals
and ship

i live in the dessert too

there is no such thing as good scraps here either
old pine and oak pallets
from time to time


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would think that a city the size of Las Vegas would have some hardwood suppliers, I did a quick Google and 3 came up.


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Woodworkers Emporium carries many species of wood. There are 2 locations one on Tropicana (I think) and the other is in Henderson. I used to shop at the Henderson location when I lived in Las Vegas.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I would think a Woodcraft would be nearby, As far as 'free' I get pallets from the factory where i work, I have gotten pretty good a being able to tell when they are not oak or Pine, in which case I snag them. Of course it takes time & you never know what will show up.


----------



## Derakon (Jun 19, 2012)

There's plenty of lumber yards in Las Vegas, according to Google Maps anyway. They can be expensive if you only want a little wood (they really don't want to be left with a 6' board just because you only wanted 2'), but they also may have a scraps bin if you just want to get a feel for the material. If you do want large amounts of hardwoods then you'll pay way less at a lumberyard than you would at your average hardware store.


----------



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

Pick up a copy of Fine Woodworking (or check out woodworking magazines at your library). These magazines are full of little ads in the back for wood suppliers. Woods like cherry and black walnut tend to be found in the NE U.S., so places in PA, NY and east would tend to carry these. Many will ship boards by UPS and carry many varieties-quartersawn, 4/4, 5/4, 6/4, etc.
Western suppliers, often in Oregon, carry claro walnut and other species.

I have had good luck with Groff & Groff here in PA.

Good luck!

George

George


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You can also find a lot of good wood on industrial auctions. We buy lots of good wood at auctions. These auctions sell industrial business assets such as lumber and machinery from closed plants.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AnttiN (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

Wood can't be had. It's no longer available. I recommend plastic as an alternative. I would suggest leather as well, but that can't be had any longer either.

Have a nice day!
Antti


----------

